# PM1127VFLB



## Jroberts1968 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have had my machine for over 3 years now and can say it is used every day. I purchased it after many weeks of research into PM and Matt. I purchased a PM45 first and then the 1127. My machine was a return from a guy wh wanted a 1236 instead and matt gave me a nice deal on her with a DRO. When I purchased the 1127 I added a DRO for my 45 also. 

I have had the pleasure of threading barrels in the past few years and needed to install a SPIDER on the tail end of the head stock. 

I went to TS and found a tractor part that I adapted to the threads on the spindle. Here are a few pictures. Pretty nice little Spider and it cost about 20.00 bucks t make and time.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2014)

Pretty nice, thanks for sharing. Do you always run the lathe without the drive train cover? Looks like you did a motor conversion on it so I guess it no longer fits?


----------



## Jroberts1968 (Jan 29, 2014)

I do when I am threading barrels. It has the original motor in it.

Here are my little machines






.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 30, 2014)

I see, never fully seen the inside of the 1127VF, I thought it looked kind of like you swapped in another motor with those brackets.

Very nice setup! I originally purchased that same lathe & I do have the same mill as well. I also love my Noga holders. Aren't they just awesome!?!


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 21, 2014)

I just ordered the same lathe a couple weeks ago and should be getting it in about 3 more weeks.  I want to do the same thing as you did, make an outboard spider.  The question or concern I have is how much thread you have to attach the spider to on that side of the spindle nut?   From the pictures that I have seen, it looks like maybe 2 threads max.  Is that enough thread to be stable?  I understand that the main grip on the barrel is going to be by the 4-jaw chuck on the other end, and that the barrel should'nt budge, but I would like to have more thread to screw onto.  

The barrel nut appears to be a two piece nut.  Is that the case?  If it is, I am leaning towards making the spider be the lock-nut and getting rid of the lock nut.  Then I would just need to trim my side cover so that the spider can remain in place at all times.  What's your take on that?


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 21, 2014)

SLick find on the pies at TS.  That saved you a good bit of money and just needed to be threade to the proper diameter and thread pitch.  I thought that the PM machines has a fairly long thread on that end of the head  stock.  Either way it looks great and is doing the jab so I would leave it till it wont work right anymore.

Bob


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 21, 2014)

Just curious, what was the piece you got at TS?


----------



## lpeedin (Jan 15, 2015)

Now that I finally have my 1127VF-LB, I am looking to make a spider nut for it like the one the OP did.  The problem that I have is that I only have approx. 1 thread exposed past the spindle nut.  Does anyone know the thread pitch / diameter off hand?  I asked Matt at QMT/PM about it and he thinks it is 55 mm x 1.5 mm but he wasn't 100% sure.  I would like to take the spindle nut off to measure mine, but I don't want to mess with having to adjust the bearings, etc, until I have a new spider nut.  I plan on fabricating a thinner nut and then have the spider nut be the lock nut.  I know on other lathes like the Grizzly 0602, they use two thinner style nuts, where as my lathe uses a wide nut that has been split most of the way through.  Then the set screws push the nut "halves" apart, locking it into place.


----------



## Jroberts1968 (Jan 19, 2015)

3dshooter80 said:


> Just curious, what was the piece you got at TS?



Sorry man I have been real busy, I used a tractor yoke. I sold the lathe so I do n ot have the part number. You can actually make one out of brass or aluminum. I will say it worked damn fine. I ended up buying a Jet 1340 off craigslist and am very happy with it. 

I miss my 1127 though because of the head stock and the ability to toss 16" bbl through the spindle. I may buy another one down the road or a 1236.


----------

